# stupid question



## hunt3r (Apr 6, 2007)

hey,

is there any way to make you own traps to catch rabbit and stuff. ths alot


----------



## Mongojoe (Nov 2, 2006)

For rabbits......

http://mdc.mo.gov/nathis/woodwork/ww11/


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

Go here, it's a great site and I think this link will tell you all you need to know about traping any type of animal.

http://www.coyotesunset.com/forums/inde ... owtopic=36


----------



## neb_bo (Feb 3, 2007)

in the "trapping rabbit" thread i explained how to make snares for them out of picture wire. if you have any questions about this method, just ask.


----------



## coyote_buster (Mar 11, 2007)

google box traps and you will find a picture and just the picture is enough to show you just how to make it


----------



## Plowdude (Dec 26, 2006)

Hunt3r, rabbits are easily snared, on their trails and any narrowed spot they pass through. Check the legality of snares in your state. Snares usually dispatch the animal when used with a non-relaxing lock, but should be checked daily in case of a live catch. Set the snares 2 - 3 inches above the ground for cottontails to ensure a neck catch. Rabbits are also attracted to most any urine smell, so a modified cubby with a snare or box trap is effective.


----------

